# Derelict farm buildings Northumberland



## davel (Jul 8, 2017)

First trip out, thinking no way will I find anywhere to document decay. Came across this derelict farm in the middle of nowhere in Northumberland. 


35 by davel, on Flickr
34 by davel, on Flickr
33 by davel, on Flickr
32 by davel, on Flickr
31 by davel, on Flickr
30 by davel, on Flickr
29 by davel, on Flickr
28 by davel, on Flickr
27 by davel, on Flickr
25 by davel, on Flickr
23 by davel, on Flickr
22 by davel, on Flickr
20 by davel, on Flickr
16 by davel, on Flickr
15 by davel, on Flickr
14 by davel, on Flickr
10 by davel, on Flickr
9 by davel, on Flickr
7 by davel, on Flickr
5 by davel, on Flickr
4 by davel, on Flickr
3 by davel, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jul 8, 2017)

Nice! Thanks and welcome.


----------



## smiler (Jul 8, 2017)

You shot some great pics Dave, the engine houses interest me, what were they driving? Nicely done, Welcome to Derelict Places,


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 8, 2017)

Well done for your first post. Pictures are nice and sharp, quite a lot of pictures but they do tell a story.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 8, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! That's my kinda place, a ruin that makes the imagination go wild. You got some great pics, but I am curious about the chimney stack - any ideas?


----------



## HughieD (Jul 9, 2017)

Welcome to DP and great first post. Some lovely colours there.


----------



## Ferox (Jul 10, 2017)

Cool report that mate. Looks worth a wander. I like the swing shot


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice first repoprt, some great pics, b interesting to dig a bit of history on this.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 10, 2017)

Interesting little site, love anything with chimneys!


----------



## Blazinhawkz (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice first time post lot of images but like Hugh Jorgon said they tell a story,surprised I havent came across this place spent a lot of time up in the sticks


----------



## Big Mary (Aug 15, 2017)

Ha! Took me a while but soon recognised this one. The poor place has been systematically raided and is nothing to what it once was.
True story this - I was interested in buying the farm buildings and a portion of land (the mine is separate). Back then they were asking £850k. I asked for the paperwork detailing the sale and after a small amount of site records investigation I walked away - there are no fewer than 11 shafts under the gardens, barns and surrounding field.
Unless those shafts are dealt with, which means possible full demolition of the buildings, then I doubt they'll be able to sell it!

Nice pics btw. You've made it look quite pleasant there. For some reason I always got the feeling that the mine buildings were looking down on the farm in a menacing way..


----------

